# Reflective Tarps?



## Darktide (Aug 3, 2008)

Just curious/experimenting.

Do they sell the tarp/thick plastic material that sun huts etc are made of- or has anyone used something similar?

I found:

ww.harpstarps. com/sunshieldtarps.php

What do you think?

Thanks 
DT


----------



## Darktide (Aug 3, 2008)

Found what i needed.  Heres for the curious ones 

ww.bushpro.ca /index.php?page_id=1004


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 3, 2008)

panda film...your link does not work my friend...



420


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 3, 2008)

what can you use that you can purchase at a "big box" store, home depot, lowes,, wally world? cant find mylar,,,only on line


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 3, 2008)

flat white paint works good


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2008)

I really like Panda film.  It is available in 6 mil thickness, it blocks light, it is washable, and it is inexpensive.  Mylar is hard to work with and only has the really high reflectivity rating if hung straight without wrinkles (which I had a hard time doing).  Mylar also does not wash worth a darn.  Flat white paint is my second choice.


----------

